# Fire Alarm



## martinkulik

Hi all,
I have to install pull out switch for alarm bell and I need to know if anyone knows the regulations, height etc., plus if it needs to be connected to system to call fire department when you pull the switch. I called the local fire department, but they did not get back to me yet and I need to finish estimate.
Thank you.
Sincerely,
Martin


----------



## MDShunk

Call the fire department when you pull the switch?? Okey-dokey. 

You'll find the mounting dimensions you need in the ADAAG.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=adaag&usg=AFQjCNGjOCR8t17nuG638ApUw-T9q-uXog


----------



## Shaffer87

Pull station -I would match the switch height at the current location.

Is this an addition to a current system? If so, it will most likely already be set up to call the fire department. Go to the annunciator panel and check it out.


----------



## prldrp1

Shaffer87 said:


> Pull station -I would match the switch height at the current location.
> 
> Is this an addition to a current system? If so, it will most likely already be set up to call the fire department. Go to the annunciator panel and check it out.


 
pull stations have to meet A.D.A. specs....42" aff....horns/strobes 80" aff to top...NO HIGHER....(F.D. will pull out a tape measure and check). Can't just keep adding horn/strobes to an existing circuit, and is it a class one or class two system?..Where is the end of the line resistor at? all things to look for


----------



## wildleg

prldrp1 said:


> pull stations have to meet A.D.A. specs....42" aff....horns/strobes 80" aff to top...NO HIGHER....(F.D. will pull out a tape measure and check). Can't just keep adding horn/strobes to an existing circuit, and is it a class one or class two system?..Where is the end of the line resistor at? all things to look for


actually, the strobe has to be 80" AFF to the bottom of the strobe.here is an excerpt from ADA Title III Reg 28 CFR 36 (http://www.ada.gov/reg3a.html#Anchor-16621)

*4.28.3* Visual Alarms.*Visual alarm signal appliances shall be integrated into the building or facility alarm system. If single station audible alarms are provided then single station visual alarm signals shall be provided. Visual alarm signals shall have the following minimum photometric and location features:

(1) The lamp shall be a xenon strobe type or equivalent. 
(2) The color shall be clear or nominal white (i.e., unfiltered or clear filtered white light). 
(3) The maximum pulse duration shall be two-tenths of one second (0.2 sec) with a maximum duty cycle of 40 percent. The pulse duration is defined as the time interval between initial and final points of 10 percent of maximum signal. 
(4) The intensity shall be a minimum of 75 candela. 
(5) The flash rate shall be a minimum of 1 Hz and a maximum of 3 Hz. 
(6) The appliance shall be placed 80 in (2030 mm) above the highest floor level within the space or 6 in (152 mm) below the ceiling, whichever is lower. 
(7) In general, no place in any room or space required to have a visual signal appliance shall be more than 50 ft (15 m) from the signal (in the horizontal plane). In large rooms and spaces exceeding 100 ft (30 m) across, without obstructions 6 ft (2 m) above the finish floor, such as auditoriums, devices may be placed around the perimeter, spaced a maximum 100 ft (30 m) apart, in lieu of suspending appliances from the ceiling


----------



## lectricboy

prldrp1 said:


> pull stations have to meet A.D.A. specs....42" aff....horns/strobes 80" aff to top...NO HIGHER....(F.D. will pull out a tape measure and check). Can't just keep adding horn/strobes to an existing circuit, and is it a class one or class two system?..Where is the end of the line resistor at? all things to look for


I don't see anything about the mounting height being to the top of the appliance. All I see is 80" AFF.


4.28.3* Visual Alarms. Visual alarm signal appliances shall be integrated into the building or facility alarm system. If single station audible alarms are provided then single station visual alarm signals shall be provided. Visual alarm signals shall have the following minimum photometric and location features:
(1) The lamp shall be a xenon strobe type or equivalent.
(2) The color shall be clear or nominal white (i.e., unfiltered or clear filtered white light).
(3) The maximum pulse duration shall be two-tenths of one second (0.2 sec) with a maximum duty cycle of 40 percent. The pulse duration is defined as the time interval between initial and final points of 10 percent of maximum signal.
(4) The intensity shall be a minimum of 75 candela.
(5) The flash rate shall be a minimum of 1 Hz and a maximum of 3 Hz.
(6) The appliance shall be placed 80 in (2030 mm) above the highest floor level within the space or 6 in (152 mm) below the ceiling, whichever is lower.
(7) In general, no place in any room or space required to have a visual signal appliance shall be more than 50 ft (15 m) from the signal (in the horizontal plane). In large rooms and spaces exceeding 100 ft (30 m) across, without obstructions 6 ft (2 m) above the finish floor, such as auditoriums, devices may be placed around the perimeter, spaced a maximum 100 ft (30 m) apart, in lieu of suspending appliances from the ceiling.
(8) No place in common corridors or hallways in which visual alarm signalling appliances are required shall be more than 50 ft (15 m) from the signal.​


----------



## slowforthecones

tell the alarm monitor company to put the system in standby/test mode... then go play with the MPS!


----------



## slowforthecones

martinkulik said:


> Hi all,
> I have to install pull out switch for alarm bell and I need to know if anyone knows the regulations, height etc., plus if it needs to be connected to system to call fire department when you pull the switch. I called the local fire department, but they did not get back to me yet and I need to finish estimate.
> Thank you.
> Sincerely,
> Martin


 No offense but if you don't know the basics of heights, monitored system and etc....to be installing fMPS, strobes, horns and etc.... you probably have no biz trying to give a estimate!! I think we have a "Hack" in the house.


----------



## drsparky

Hack, hack, hack.


----------

